# Einstieghilfe in ein Motorboot



## big mama (23. April 2018)

Hallo Fories,
wir sind seit dem 20.4.2018 stolze Besitzer eines Coastliners 474 mit einem 15 PS Honda AB. 
Nun habe ich festgestellt, dass das Betreten des Bottes eine große Herausfordeung für mich ist. Ich habe eine Knieprothese und kann das Knie nicht optimal beugen. Mit einer starken Hand schaffe ich es, aber das soll keine Dauerlösung sein.
Nun meine Frage : hat jemand von euch eine Idee, wie ich den Einstieg in das Boot einfacher gestallten kann ? Das Boot liegt an einem schmalen Steg in der Ostsee.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Taxidermist (23. April 2018)

*AW: Einstieghilfe in ein Motorboot*

Eventuell eine (stabile) Reling anbringen und dann über den Bug einsteigen?
Von dort kann man dann wie auf einer Treppe bis zum Boden des Bootes gelangen.
So etwa wie es an den Buster Booten verbaut wird.

https://www.buster.fi/sites/default...8-01/fiskebat-buster-M-2018.jpg?itok=bc7AuJmp

Nachtrag: 
Nachdem ich mir euer Boot auf Bildern angeschaut habe, denke ich, dass man eine solche Reling dort auch anbringen kann.
Durch die vorhandene Bugklappe kann man diese Reling dann nämlich auf der Unterseite verbolzen.
Vielleicht muss aber auf der Unterseite noch eine flächige Verstärkung (Stück Hartholz o.ä!) eingebaut, bzw. mit Epoxy verklebt werden, aber auch dies geht.
Man könnte sogar beidseitig eine solche Reling anbringen, so kann man sich dann mit beiden Händen abstützen!
Zusätzlich würde ich auf der Bugklappe und auf der Stufe noch eine Antirutschfläche anbringen, ist bestimmt hilfreich wenn es dort nass ist!

Nachtrag 2.:
Wie ich gerade gesehen habe, bietet der Händler sogar eine so genannte 
"Haifischflossen-Reling" für 220€ an!
Bilder davon konnte ich leider nicht finden.
Wenn dem so ist, vielleicht dort ordern, oder auch gleich anbauen lassen.
Dies könnte genau so etwas wie auf dem Busterboot sein?
Wobei die von Buster/Fiskars schon Klasse ist und bestimmt auch als Zubehör zu bekommen ist!


file:///C:/Users/Win10%20Home%20x64/Downloads/coastliner474open.pdf


Jürgen


----------



## rhinefisher (23. April 2018)

*AW: Einstieghilfe in ein Motorboot*

Hi!
Entwerder so wie vom Taxidermisten beschrieben, oder eine Einhängetreppe, oder, das wäre die einfachste Lösung, eine massive, senkrechte Griffstange.
Eine Kombination aus Stange/Treppe ist natürlich sehr bequem.. .
Petri


----------



## Gast (23. April 2018)

*AW: Einstieghilfe in ein Motorboot*

Oft reicht es schon aus wenn man einen Handgriff an der Einstiegsseite moniert, beziehungsweise verschraubt.
Man müsste wissen wie hoch der Einstieg am Boot ist.
Ein Bild wäre da hilfreich.


----------



## rhinefisher (23. April 2018)

*AW: Einstieghilfe in ein Motorboot*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Oft reicht es schon aus wenn man einen Handgriff an der Einstiegsseite moniert, beziehungsweise verschraubt.
> Man müsste wissen wie hoch der Einstieg am Boot ist.
> Ein Bild wäre da hilfreich.




Hi!
Soetwas habe ich auch schon dreistufig und zum einhängen gesehen - so müsste das passen.. .
Petri


----------



## big mama (8. Juni 2019)

Hallo Fories,

letztes Jahr habe ich mich mühsam beim Ein - und Aussteigen in unser Boot beholfen.
Im Winter haben wir nun vom Balticbootcenter eine sog. Haifischflossenreling anbauen lassen. Und was soll ich sagen : ich bin begeistert ! Ohne Probleme kann ich alleine in das Boot und auch wieder heraus steigen.
Die Investition hat sich absolut gelohnt !

Allen eine schöne Saison 2019 !


----------

